# Difference Between Blades Disc Mower



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

As you know I am new to running a Disc Mower. Have a Vicon, and Kuhn that we just purchased in the past few weeks. My question is what is the difference between the flat and angled blades? I see both listed for the Kuhn. Which do you prefer and why? Trying to get a little knowledge about them.
Thanks for your time and info.
Keith


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a Krone disk mower and it came with knives that was raised up in the middle like a upside down U that was almost flat. It pulled the tractor motor hard and botched the hay off like beating it off with a dull blade. We went back to the dealer and he said those blades are good for clipping pasture or mowing where rock is going to be hit. He said for mowing hay to use the angle blades that they lift the hay up as it is being cut. He gave us a set and the tractor doesn't labor nearly as hard and it cuts smooth. It leaves the hayfield looking like a yard after the hay has been put up.It cuts like a different machine. We have an old vicon and the angle blades look like what you use on it. the back side higher than the cutting edge.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NH comes standard with 7 degree angle blades. Won't cut short, fine stemmed alfalfa or down hay. I use the 14 degree angle blades for a better lift and less blow down in finer hay.


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Were have you been able to find the 14 degree blades? I would like to get a clean short cut like we have with the sickle. That may not be possible, but like to get the best blades I can.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

krs_med said:


> Were have you been able to find the 14 degree blades? I would like to get a clean short cut like we have with the sickle. That may not be possible, but like to get the best blades I can.
> Thanks,
> Keith


I get mine from the NH dealer, Shoup mfg also has them for the NH.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I run an old New Idea 5209, and have the 14 degree blades on it. They do a fine job. You will never get a completely flat cut with a disc mowers as the height is adjusted by tilting the cutter bar forward. It will leave a slightly scolupped finish on the field. Little trick with mine for fine grass and or alfalfa is drop pto speed a little, say 200-500 off engine speed. With the higher angle blades, it seems to do a really good job especially down hill. If the cutting is thin, also try stepping up a notch or two on your ground speed. These machines are ment to have a good bit of material going through them, so if thin, increase ground speed.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same on NH. We gear up and reduce engine speed if we can in thin hay. Sometimes hard to do on the 966 IH when we are trying to run 10 mph already. That means cutting in High 3rd with torque in low at 1900 engine rpm. Only problem, have to clutch it on the ends to turn around.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our dealer automatically gives you the 14 degree blades if you ask for discbine blades. The 7 degree ones were meant for abrasive conditions where the 14 degree ones may suck up to much grit or dust in extremely dry or sandy conditions.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I get mine from the NH dealer, Shoup mfg also has them for the NH.


Will the NH blades work on a Kuhn GMD 66HD? I'm getting an order ready now for Shoup. I saw the listings but nothing telling the angle.

Lew


----------

